# Do You Like Popcorn?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Good old popcorn. Now there are so many ways of doing it and eating it.

But do you like Popcorn?


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Orville Redenbacher Ultimate Butter. Best dang popcorn in the world.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Well, of course I love popcorn, doesn't everybody? :lol:
( I hate to have to tell Gordontrek this, but ~ Pop Secret Homestyle is actually the best dang popcorn in the world! :lol: )


----------



## TennysonsHarp (Apr 30, 2017)

I love popcorn with a lot of butter and salt. A bit unhealthy? Certainly. Worth it? Heck yes.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I like it alright. I recently had some popcorn made with olive oil instead of butter and I liked it a lot. I don’t like how it gets stuck in my teeth though


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

No, I don't. It always tasted like sweetened cardboard to me. But I accept that the sort of popcorn that was on sale in Britain in my childhood was probably wretched processed stuff that bore no relation to the True American Glory.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Good answers from everybody above.  Popcorn experiences are interesting to read. Yeah I like popcorns but I don't eat too much.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Popcorn is great for binge-watching. I don't seem to eat it any other time. My wife gets some kind of health-food popcorn. However it comes, I'm for it.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

If you must take popcorn, I think you should have someone present who is not eating it.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not a cinema-goer but I may indulge in microwave popcorn a few times a year at home. Don't mind it slightly sweet or salted but I don't really like it buttered or candy-coated.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Gets stuck in my teeth. Not worth it. Love pretzels much more.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Yep - right to the teeth. Not fun. Plus, at the movies you get a garbage bag full for $12.95 and can only eat the first inch. Pretzels AND M&Ms!


----------



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

Popcorn? I love it!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

OMG popcorn with flavors Caramel flavored- Cheddar Cheese- Cinnamon Toast!!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> OMG popcorn with flavors Caramel flavored- Cheddar Cheese- Cinnamon Toast!!!


 someone with a sweet tooth


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

My preference is for a corncob.


----------

